# Dro On A G0704



## Transformer (Nov 3, 2015)

I installed my X axis scale on the front of the table.  It works fine but now I cannot access the screws to lock down my X axis (what was I thinking?).  For those of you with DRO's how have you gotten around this problem?  (Now I remember what I was thinking - if I put the scale at the back of the table I would limit my table movement in the Y direction, not a problem with the scale at the front.)  Is there a way to lock down the X axis while keeping the scale at the front of the table?


----------



## lcorley (Nov 4, 2015)

Could you just replace the locking knobs with longer ones? Perhaps something like this -- http://www.mcmaster.com/#6390k53/=znwiei 

regards,
Leon


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 4, 2015)

I installed the DRO on a piece of O1 bar stock mounted on spacers on a G0755.  The gap allows the limit switch for the power feed to operate properly.  You could do the same and replace the OEM lock screws with hex head bolts.  Here is a top view:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bob


----------



## kizmit99 (Nov 4, 2015)

lcorley said:


> Could you just replace the locking knobs with longer ones? Perhaps something like this -- http://www.mcmaster.com/#6390k53/=znwiei



I used something like those -- was able to get them off the shelf from my local Ace Hardware...


----------



## Transformer (Nov 4, 2015)

RJSakowski:  Thanks for the idea, and the great drawing!  I think this is a much better approach than moving the scale to the back of the table.  For now this approach will limit the forward movement of the table as the scale will come up against the Y axis hand wheel, however I should be able to come up with some way of extending the shaft that holds the hand wheel so I can retain full table movement.

Regarding the suggestion of locking knobs - unfortunately that approach will not work as the threaded holes that they would go in are now covered up by the scales.

Thanks all, Dennis


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 4, 2015)

Transformer said:


> RJSakowski:  Thanks for the idea, and the great drawing!  I think this is a much better approach than moving the scale to the back of the table.  For now this approach will limit the forward movement of the table as the scale will come up against the Y axis hand wheel, however I should be able to come up with some way of extending the shaft that holds the hand wheel so I can retain full table movement.
> 
> Regarding the suggestion of locking knobs - unfortunately that approach will not work as the threaded holes that they would go in are now covered up by the scales.
> 
> Thanks all, Dennis


There was an issue with the y axis hand wheel on the G0755 as well.  I had made a clearance cutout to restore full y axis travel.  A shaft extension would also be a good solution.  I did that on the x axis crank on my old mill/drill, not for DRO clearance but to extend my x axis travel by over two inches.   Here is a front view of the setup.

Bob


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 5, 2015)

What scales are you using?


----------



## kizmit99 (Nov 5, 2015)

Transformer said:


> Regarding the suggestion of locking knobs - unfortunately that approach will not work as the threaded holes that they would go in are now covered up by the scales.



That seems like it's going to be a problem then...  My scales are the iGaging ones, and the bar is positioned just high enough to clear the threaded shaft of the knob.


----------

